# Anti-Monitor and Galactus Vs. DBZ Verse



## Emperor Time (Apr 13, 2008)

It the Anti-Monitor pre Crisis at full power and it the 616 version of Galactus at it hungriest and full power fighting together versus every character in Dragonball/Z/GT of every villan and hero fighting together at full power and the battlefield is the whole Dragonball universe, so who would win?


----------



## Orion (Apr 13, 2008)

Both galactus or antimonitor could solo.


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 13, 2008)

Let me put it this way...
Lets say that Vegito somehow appears there.
Lets also say that he goes SSJ3.
Lets also say that he does a fusion dance with Gohan at his strongest.
Then, lets say that he allows Buu to absorb him, along with every other Z fighter out there.
And then, lets say that he charges up a Genkidama and, just for fun, have every single living being in the universe give him all their power...
He still isn't going to kill AM, from what I know about him.

Hell, he isn't even going to seriously hurt the guy.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 13, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Let me put it this way...
> Lets say that Vegito somehow appears there.
> Lets also say that he goes SSJ3.
> Lets also say that he does a fusion dance with Gohan at his strongest.
> ...



Are you serious? That would be overkill. 

Goku speedblitz Galactus and Antimonitor...transforms SS3 and fuses with Gotenks. They unleash a universe destroyin blast. Its over DBZ won.

But seriously how can anyone win with Yamucha on their side


----------



## Dave (Apr 13, 2008)

Let's say every character shown in DBZ put their powers together, they still lose.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 13, 2008)

2 Vegito's could take a Full Powered Galactus no problem.


----------



## Orion (Apr 13, 2008)

Fp galactus is the one who has eatin eternity effectively he would be a multiversal being so no I dont see vegittos being a problem.


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 13, 2008)

Vegito is, at best, a low-level Herald in terms of destructive powers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> it the 616 version of Galactus at it *hungriest and full power*



Huge paradox. Galactus can't be at his hungriest and at full power at the same time. To be at his full power, his hunger has to be completely sated. The hungrier he is, the weaker he is.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry then he is not hungry and is at full power.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 13, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Goku unleashes a Genkei Dama with the power of all fictional entities in it.
> 
> Anti Monitor and Galactus die a horrible death.



It will take too long to make. Any way Galactus would  solo the DBZ Verse.


----------



## Fang (Apr 13, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Sorry then he is not hungry and is at full power.



make it a badily starving galactus without the AM and Yamucha can solo him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Look at my vids on Galactus's feats..he gets koed by the THING LOLOLOL
> Krillin soloes



That kind of proof doesn't hold.

Cartoon Galactus is not 616 Galactus.

It'd be like using a poorly-researched, badly written, completely inaccurate fanfic as legitimate proof of a character's capabilities.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 13, 2008)

Cut it out Sarutobi. Your trolling attempt is really pathetic.

Needless to say, either G or AM solos with a casual gesture


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 13, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Cut it out Sarutobi. Your trolling attempt is really pathetic.
> 
> Needless to say, either G or AM solos with a casual gesture



With all the getures he could muster Galactus couldnt destroy the BAXTER BUILDING


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 13, 2008)

Right, and it's not like he casually eats planets, teleports galaxies, and absorbs dimensions.

We both know that you're simply trolling and don't actually believe this crap (unlike Phenom), so just cut it out.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 13, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Right, and it's not like he casually eats planets, teleports galaxies, and absorbs dimensions.
> 
> We both know that you're simply trolling and don't actually believe this crap (unlike Phenom), so just cut it out.



When has Galactus teleported galaxies and absorbed dimension....scans please....i wanna see his FEETZ


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2008)

Should I just close this now, or can we behave ourselves?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 13, 2008)

Link removed
Link removed







I took the effort of posting all of these scans individually, instead of just linking to the respect thread (which I'll also do):

[AQS]​_Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch210.rar


----------



## Orion (Apr 13, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Should I just close this now, or can we behave ourselves?



Considering the anti-monitor at full power fought the spectre backed up by several earths best magicians(including a 5-d imp you know...the guys who blink universes out)and didnt lose....yes this is a rape of unholy proportions.


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2008)

They get the dragonballs and wish Galactus into some chocolate for Majin buu to eat lulz.


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2008)

They get the dragonballs and wish Galactus into some chocolate for Majin buu to eat lulz.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 13, 2008)

Majin Buu can turn Anti-Montor and Galactus into chocolate


----------



## Orion (Apr 13, 2008)

No he cant,anti-monitor eats the dbzverse for breakfast.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 13, 2008)

^^Majin Buu eats him for Brunch


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 13, 2008)

The Dragon can't affect beings more powerful than its creator, and Galactus is resistant to transmutation and isn't even a physical being....

This is basically the way a fight between Galactus and anyone sub-Skyfather will go:





And DBZ characters are, at most, Herald level in power


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> The Dragon can't affect beings more powerful than its creator, and Galactus is resistant to transmutation and isn't even a physical being....
> 
> This is basically the way a fight between Galactus and anyone sub-Skyfather will go:
> 
> ...



Lol ok then they get the namek dragonballs and wish to be immortal then go back in time to when galactus was a humanoid kill him and take his place as galactus.


----------



## Orion (Apr 13, 2008)

That wouldnt work but lets say it did.....you have the freaking full power antimonitor to deal with still,he speaks the entire dbz universe(yes the entire universe not just its inhabitants)all get destroyed.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 13, 2008)

1. The Dragon has never shown the ability to affect time

2. Time travelling in DBZ merely creates an alternate timeline

3. They would have to go back to the previous universe, which was destroyed, and that can't be done simply by travelling back in time since it's a completely different timespace that no longer exists and is not connected to the timeline of the current universe

4. How would they even know about this?

5. No prep was specified in the OP

6. The battlefield was specified to be the DBU. Even if they somehow knew to do this, and the dragon was able to do it (and there's no evidence that it can), it would entail leaving the DBU, at which point they would automatically lose by forfeit.

Your argument has more holes in it than a cheese grater


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2008)

You know what?

Never mind.

It's only going to go downhill from here.


----------

